
Redux Patterns and Anti-Patterns - samcorcos
https://medium.com/@chetcorcos/redux-patterns-and-anti-patterns-7d80ef3d53bc#.gld0q14v8
======
samcorcos
I'm curious if anyone has opinions about these patterns. I expect the removal
of `catch` will be controversial, but what about the others?

Also, it looks like he has a single reducer for the entire app. Is that
advisable?

